

Enemy Aliens: The Forgotten History of World War I Internment Camps - Vigier
http://www.laphamsquarterly.org/foreigners/enemy-aliens

======
WalterBright
There are also endless documentaries on WW2, that end with the fall of Berlin.
What happened after that? There's very little information available on what
went on in Germany for the next year or two.

~~~
hvs
I wouldn't say that there's "very little information available". There are
numerous books on post-war Japan and Europe as well as countless books on the
Nuremberg trials. Just because there aren't documentaries doesn't mean there
isn't any information.

~~~
dalke
There are documentaries. Here's one found by searching for "post war Germany
documentary" \-
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=y0FM_7_drf0](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=y0FM_7_drf0)
. It doesn't avoid the raping and looting by Allied troops.

------
cafard
There was a a good deal of inconsistency later. In WW II, a number of
Americans stuck in Germany at end of 1941 were repatriated. Some I assume were
men of military age. Joseph Alsop, an officer of the AVG caught in Hong Kong,
managed to persuade the Japanese that he was a civilian, and was repatriated,
as were a number of Americans who had been in Japan. Yet citizens of Allied
countries caught in Shanghai and the Philippines spent the war in camps.

